# Get Down With the Sickness #187



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems like everywhere you turn it's Coronavirus this and Coronavirus that. Well same here but we try to make it entertaining and informational. We both believe there is more to this virus than is being explained. Listen to the show and find out why.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-07T22_19_22-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just turned on the idiot box. Cuomo is on, as if his thoughts mean anything. 
What’d I say?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Our numbers better be through the roof these days. We all know you slackers have plenty of time to listen these days.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something I forgot to vent about... why do people have to start sentences with, “so?” Just at about every person interviewed on any news channel thinks that should be the first word of every sentence. :vs_mad:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Something I forgot to vent about... why do people have to start sentences with, "so?" Just at about every person interviewed on any news channel thinks that should be the first word of every sentence. :vs_mad:


Wouldn't it be nice to hear just once: "So, I have no freakin clue what the answer is". :tango_face_grin:

I'll give you guys a listen in the truck today.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm thinking about a career change, how do I get one of those epidemiologist jobs?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

First time listener, I enjoyed the show. Denton, your love of humanity is inspirational


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I'm thinking about a career change, how do I get one of those epidemiologist jobs?


I believe it goes:

Fry cook

Drive thru window

Epidemiologist

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Something I forgot to vent about... why do people have to start sentences with, "so?" Just at about every person interviewed on any news channel thinks that should be the first word of every sentence. :vs_mad:


Soooo... 
What is it you're trying to say?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good show, I smell what you're steppin in with regards to overkill of coverage of covid19. Reminds me and ticks me off that every other commercial on TV has to be about getting life insurance for $9.95 month, give it a rest already! Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> First time listener, I enjoyed the show. Denton, your love of humanity is inspirational


I am ate up with love for humanity!
It's just that I don't want to waste it. :tango_face_smile:


----------

